# White LED For Lightning FX



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Does anyone know if a White LED Floodlight work on a Lightning FX unit? The reason I ask is because to me lightning flashes bluish white, and regular lightbulbs are more "warmer". Thanks


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

should work fine...LEDs are instant on and instant off. Not like fluorescent lighting...LEDs are a bit expensive...they do make blue/white incandescent bulbs.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

I know someone on this message board sells LED flood and spot lights...anyone know who that person is?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Try white and blue photoflood bulbs together. Extremely fast and bright.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

minionsweb sells them I contacted corey with this exact question and he said he used them in his yard haunt.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I think hes Gorey-Cory here (minionsweb)


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

hot diggity dang...im gonna have to contact Gorey Corey to get some LED floods...thanks everyone


----------

